# 'ard coat on space marines?



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has tried using 'ard coat on space marine armor. I know how it looks on Tyranids and will be using it on them, but I was wondering if the shine just looked tacky on space marines. Does anyone have any experience or just speculation on it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't really care for it. If you want to seal your models without a gloss shine, I'd suggest visiting your local hardware store and looking for either Rustoleum or Krylon Matte Varnish. It will dull your metallics, so you'll have to go back over them afterwards with gloss varnish or 'ardcoat, but matte sealer is really what you're after with most models.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

OIIIIIIO uses a gloss varnish on his Windwalkers Vermillion.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

The Son of Horus said:


> I don't really care for it. If you want to seal your models without a gloss shine, I'd suggest visiting your local hardware store and looking for either Rustoleum or Krylon Matte Varnish. It will dull your metallics, so you'll have to go back over them afterwards with gloss varnish or 'ardcoat, but matte sealer is really what you're after with most models.


Thanks for the tip, I'll go to a hardware store and pick some up. 



Dave T Hobbit said:


> OIIIIIIO uses a gloss varnish on his Windwalkers Vermillion.


Thanks for that, after seeing the gloss varnish I am not a huge fan of it on the marines. It is a good concept but they are just a bit too shiny for me. Good to know.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Another good product for Matt varnish is Testors Dullcoat. I use it on my minis and while it smells rank it looks great and protects the minis really well. Any of the finished minis in my sig have it.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

99% of the time, the recommendations I see are to use two thin coats of gloss and one of matte. I used Testor Glosscote and Dullcote on the necrons in my signature if you want a look. The gloss dries much harder than the matte so it provides the protection to your paint job and then the single coat of dull is just to kill the shine.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I use Testor's Dullcote; even without a layer of gloss underneath I have never had any problems.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

even GW's Purity Seal is ok, I use it and 99% of the time it turns out ok.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the all the help and product names guys. I will try out the dullcote. 

I have tried purity seal before and I found it left my models looking "dusty", so I will try the other methods first.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Older thread, I know, but just some extra info that hasn't been included here.

Daler Rowney Artists Matt varnish is excellent. *Very* matte finish that looks great on horns, cloth, etc. Make sure and shake it well otherwise it goes on gloss, and make sure it doesn't pool on the mini. Also dulls down your metallics like nobodies business.

Windsor & Newton's Satin varnish is likewise, excellent. It dries with a semi-gloss finish not too dissimilar from the acrylic paints' own sheen. It will make your colours all just a little bit more vivid as well. Again, make sure this stuff doesn't pool in your recesses.

Both of these give a really solid, hardwearing coat to your miniatures and help to prevent the old arms falling off. I'll have to post up a picture of my FW daemon prince at some point. I've used the satin finish on the skin and the metallics, 'ardcoat on the lacquered bits of his armour, and matte on the horns, skulls, and leather. Good use of the various varnishes can, I think, give a model some extra depth.


----------

